# Montreal



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

I'll be travelling to Montreal from Friday, January 27 to Monday, January 30.

I have never been to Montreal, so if anyone has any suggestions on places I should go to, things I should see, places to eat, activities to try - that would be great.

Who's been? What was your experience like?



This website has been quite interesting/helpful so far:

http://www.tourisme-montreal.org/


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Stayed at Sheraton and W hotel. Nice hotels. Enjoyed the shopping near St. Laurent? and the resturants in "Old Montreal." Very charming with lots of character.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Lived there for a while, this is the wrong time of the year to go.

The only thing you can do is to browse the underground mall, which is interconnected with the subway as well. Everything should be frozen solid outside.

Les 3 brasseur on mcgill street is great for chick viewing. McGill is one of the top NA universities in terms of beautiful woman.

Disco clubs, bars, salsa, swing etc are pretty much like any other city. The red light district's stip bars on st-catherine are pretty famous and affordable compared to other places. Yes, couples can often been seen there. It's considered normal.

I seriously suggest reschedule until July~August if you really want to experience Montreal. It is a different city in the summer.

For restaurants, I always recommend Khyber pass in the artist district... if it's not too cold outside, because walking -30 sucks and parking is hard to find around that area.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes Montreal is a lot colder than Toronto and sucks in the winter time. Been there a few times in the winter and you don't even want to be outside.


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

http://www.schwartzsdeli.com/

It's pretty much mandatory for anyone going to Montreal for the first time. Yes, get the smoked meat.

Speaking of smoked meat, you should try and find a smoked meat pizza while you're there. I can't recommend a specific place, but most pizzerias have one. The saltiness of the meat combined with the mozzarella is amazing.

Yeah, it's going to be ****ing cold so bundle up. When you're out partying it up, make sure you tell people you're not from Toronto. I wouldn't even say Mississauga because some drunken idiots will take that as enough of a reason to start a fight, and we've had to leave several places when a friend blew his cover. 

Other than that, the people are great for the most part, and the French females are almost an entirely different species so that should be interesting  It may be a total culture shock, but in a good way. Just relax and go with it.

I second the idea of going in the summer, as it's a totally different city. But it'll still be a blast in January.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

The current forecast for this coming weekend is pretty mild, sunny and 0 degrees C on Saturday, a few degrees colder and snowy or rainy on Sunday.

The underground malls are boring; you'll find many of the same stores in any city. If you want to experience Montréal get out on the street and walk on either St-Laurent or St-Denis north from Sherbrooke and explore the shops (you can also start a few blocks south of Sherbrooke and work your way north from there). Take a walk around Vieux-Montréal, there's also a nice little Chinatown there. Go up to Mile End and stop in at Fairmount Bagel, open 24 hours a day, and watch them make bagels in a wood-fired oven.


----------



## Dibs (May 26, 2011)

Are you coming to Montreal on business or for leisure? Do you know where you will be staying? 

The Snow Village might be interesting to check out.

The old port is having its last week of the Igloofest which might also be interesting.

Chinatown is probably not as spectacular as the one in Toronto. 

Bagels at Fairmount or St Viateur, Smoked meat at Schwartz or for a less exposed but equally good place, Le Roi du Smoked Meat. Poutine at La Banquise for the variety, although you may find better, less known places with a little research. 

Theres going to be a lot of ice and slush on the ground, so bring some good boots. 

Underground mall is basically like any mall but spans most of downtown. 

You can also visit your company's head legal office


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Causalien said:


> Lived there for a while, this is the wrong time of the year to go.
> 
> Les 3 brasseur on mcgill street is great for chick viewing. McGill is one of the top NA universities in terms of beautiful woman.
> 
> I seriously suggest reschedule until July~August if you really want to experience Montreal. It is a different city in the summer.


I guess I will have to make a second trip in the summer then, for the city and for the skirts. 



financialnoob said:


> http://www.schwartzsdeli.com/
> 
> It's pretty much mandatory for anyone going to Montreal for the first time. Yes, get the smoked meat.
> 
> ...


I'll go there for sure. I'll try to get a smoked meat pizza, as well.

I hope the French girls are a different species. Some of the girls around the GTA are just... 

Thank you for the heads up on not openly advertising where I am from in public places. I'll keep that in mind. The last thing I want is some big Montrealer throwing a chair at my face because the Leafs probably won a hockey game or something. 



brad said:


> The current forecast for this coming weekend is pretty mild, sunny and 0 degrees C on Saturday, a few degrees colder and snowy or rainy on Sunday.
> 
> The underground malls are boring; you'll find many of the same stores in any city. If you want to experience Montréal get out on the street and walk on either St-Laurent or St-Denis north from Sherbrooke and explore the shops (you can also start a few blocks south of Sherbrooke and work your way north from there). Take a walk around Vieux-Montréal, there's also a nice little Chinatown there. Go up to Mile End and stop in at Fairmount Bagel, open 24 hours a day, and watch them make bagels in a wood-fired oven.


I'll walk down those streets and check out the shops like you suggested. Thanks for the weather forecast, too. Looks like I won't freeze too bad.



Dibs said:


> Are you coming to Montreal on business or for leisure? Do you know where you will be staying?
> 
> The Snow Village might be interesting to check out.
> 
> ...


The snow village looks interesting. Don't know if I'll be doing that. Might walk by it or something, though.

I previously knew about igloofest. It doesn't really look like my type of "thing" but I'll more than likely check it out anyway. I think my friend wants to go to that at least one night.

Poutine is a must, how can I forget that?

As for the BMO Head Office, I will be going there, as well.

Thank you everyone.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

*For all the CNR Shareholders*

Here's a view from part of my hotel.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

A block or so east on Rene Levesque is the RBC tower.
Perhaps you could take a picture of that too.
For our die-hard RBC shareholders (T.Gal, Jungle, if I recall).


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

lol yes harold knows both Toronto.gal and I love RY. Also we love CNR, pictured in your window there. I think Harold's love is this:


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Go see that church built in the 17th century...wow. 2nd on the Shwartz sandwich....get the pickles too....go back every day to have another...don't be intimidated by the lineup...you can get in faster if you speak Hebrew


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Jungle said:


> lol yes harold knows both Toronto.gal and I love RY. Also we love CNR, pictured in your window there.


What a massive pic. 

Lol Jungle, but yes, Harold knows I love beaten-up companies. 

*KaeJS:* hope you're polishing up your French, as I suspect BMO would demand it. 

Eder is right, if you go to Schwartz's deli, just say: shalom, ani from Toronto.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Sitting in Schwart's right now. 

Definitely was a good smoked meat sandwich! 

Going to go check out Les Village des Neiges now. 

Strip clubs aren't interesting thus far. A lot more "liberal", that's for sure. Cheaper, too.


----------

